# Reality Bytes



## BigJunit (Jul 23, 2007)

*Welcome To My Project Log*
-------------------------------

I am currently working on a new custom case to house my gaming PC. The main feature of the case will be the watercooling system. In the following log I hope to show the progress of the build from beginning to end and hopefully get a little help and advice along the way.

I will begin with the specification I am using:

CPU - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (overclocked to 3.0Ghz)
Motherboard - Asus Croshair nForce 590 SLi
Memory - 2Gb (2x1Gb) OCZ Platinum DDR2
GPU - Nvidia BFG Geforce 8800 GTS OC2 320Mb
PSU - 700watt Jeantech Modular
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 160Gb SataII & Freecom 400Gb External
Optical - Liteon Lightscribe DVDR/RW
Monitor - 22' HP Widescreen 1650x1050
Mouse - Razor Deathadder

The system as it is performs very well. The CPU is watercooled but the GPU has standard Air cooling so I am quite limited when it comes to overclocking it. However I have still been able to reach a 3DMark06 score of 10190.

But with the new system I am going to be watercooling the GPU as well as the CPU so hopefully will be able to push that score a little higher still.

*Project Aims*
--------------

(1) To watercool at least both CPU & GPU.
(2) To see an improvement to my current best 3dMark06 score solely buy increased overclocking as a result of better cooling.
(3) To hide all wires from view when looking into the case.
(4) To keep to a Green/Black/Silver colour scheme.

*The Case*
----------

I have chosen to use a smaller case than I currently use to add abit more of a challenge to the build. It is also a very plain 'standard looking' case, which cost under £20. I have opted for a plain case so that I can modify it from the ground up the way I want it to look.

Here are a couple of pictures of the case as brought, the Antec NSK4000









*The Cooling*
-------------

I will be using a 1/2' loop to cool the CPU / GPU / HDD. The loop will include a BlackIce II GT Stealth 240 with 2x A.C Ryan 120mm Blackfire fans, a 250ml EK Multioption reservoir and an XSPC X20 HDD waterblock. However I haven't yet decided on which pump and waterblocks to use, there are so many new products about at the moment I am having a hard time choosing which ones will work best in my setup.

I have been working on a sketchup version of roughly what I hope the finished case will look like. Its the first time I have used the program so its not perfect but you get the general idea.









So thats the plan. First on the todo list is to get the case inner frame cut where needed and then to get it sprayed matt black. I hope to get this done in the next week so will be posting an update as soon as possible.

Thanks for reading, please feel free to make comments good or bad along the way, Cheers.


----------



## BigJunit (Jul 23, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures of some of the parts I have brought so far:

Black Ice Radiator with AC Ryan 120mm Fans





Reservoir





Radiator grill, AC Ryan





Memory Cooler, Before 





After, Branding removed


----------



## BigJunit (Jul 23, 2007)

Made some progress today with the cutting of the case. Need to get all the holes, cutouts done as soon as possible really so I can begin the painting.

So first todo was to removed the mesh from the rear 120mm fan bracket. You can see in the pictures of the original case that the mesh grill just looks cheap and nasty.

To help keep the wires from the motherboard out of view I have cut several holes to feed the wires (Sata, Mobo power etc) behind the motherboard tray.

Good old dremel:





I also cut the hole for the radiator in the bottom of the case. 
Some pictures below of it temporarily mounted with the AC Ryan fans on Vantec anti-vibration surrounds and also the AC Ryan Rad Grill underneath. I will also have one of these grills on the inside onto of the fans but will be doing this at a later date.
















My PSU came standard with a white 120mm fan on the underside (not quite in keeping with the green theme. So I removed this and replaced it with a matching AC Ryan UV green one. I think it looks alot better now and should help light up the UV Dye in the watercooling loop aswel.

Before





After





Lastly for today here is the memory cooler in place above my 2gb OCZ Platinum, how much of a difference to the temperature it will make, I am not sure but it does look quite nice.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

very nice wich i had your budget 

keep up the clean look


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Jul 23, 2007)

U seem well prepared...  *blink*


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 23, 2007)

That should be tiiight dude. I see you have the res mounted externally right? Seeing how the Case panels slide down from the top you are going to have a very interesting time getting this to work. I would shift the res all the way to the bottom of that corner instead of the top. that way you can just cut a notch out of the side and make it line up with the res bracket. You could use either the cut peice of side or plexi for the res (plexi would allow a nice lighting effect) and mount that permanantly with holes drilled for tubing. 

You may also want to cut and remove the bottom of the hdd cage, to allow greater flexability in routing the tubing for the res and rad. 

A plexi window of basically the motherboard would look very nice. You could possibly use the same color sceme as in your drawings, and use a green tinted plexi.

Black and Flouresent Green fan grills are also a must.


----------



## BigJunit (Jul 23, 2007)

@ KennyT772

Thanks for the reply. Its hard to tell from the angle on the picture but the res will be mounted half in and half out the case. It will be the same distance from the top as from the bottom. 

I have done a few trial runs with a cardboard side panel, giving about 30-40mm to the cutout above and below the res makes it quite easy to get the side on and off. Hopefully the real thing will be as simple. But hay a bit of drama makes it all that more interesting lol.

I plan to cut a couple of holes in the HDD cage to allow tubes to be ran through it, just waiting for the pump to arrive so I can make sure the tube layout I am planning will fit without kinking them.

Lastly with regards to the window, thats exactly what I am planning. I do have it finished on sketchup but now my 8800 system is in bits I cant run it due to the limitations of my laptop.


----------



## sip1990 (Jul 23, 2007)

Keep up the good work. Waiting for the next post and pictures 
Nice dude. When i get my budget a bit higher i'll mod my case too but now i have a low budget so i only build the pc but wont case mod ;P

Good Luck!


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 23, 2007)

BigJunit said:


> @ KennyT772
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Its hard to tell from the angle on the picture but the res will be mounted half in and half out the case. It will be the same distance from the top as from the bottom.
> 
> ...



Will you be using the current mounts for the side panel (sliding down from the top)? If so make sure you can still get the cut panel on and off around the rad. Just a heads up  I can't wait to see this mod come to completion. Oh and another thing, will you be using a dark grey as in your sketch for the exterior?


----------



## BigJunit (Jul 23, 2007)

You have no idea how close I was to mounting the rad right up against the side of the case. Just before I drilled the first hole I though "ooppss the side panel aint going to go on" 

So redid the sketchup and re-marked for the cutout. Mounted the radiator today and the side panel slots in no problem.

I put the first coat of paint on today. Just the inner frame of the case atm. Its a very matt black (doing the sketchup black made it very difficult to viewand work with)


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ahh, I was starting to like a gunmetal grey color against the green though...oh well your comp not mine  

What order are you going to run your WC loop?


----------



## BigJunit (Jul 23, 2007)

Agree that would have been nice, and alittle different. Trouble is the front panel of the case is plastic and parts of it are black.

W/C Loop will be:

Res->Pump->CPU->GPU->HDD->Rad->Res


----------



## aximbigfan (Jul 24, 2007)

*NICE!*

can you post it in the case gallery so i can give it a 10?
nice cad too


chris


----------



## Chewy (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice man... rads on the bottom.. looks nice


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 24, 2007)

DANGGGGG that's nice.  Nice schematics to.  Can't wait till see when this is done.


----------



## pt (Jul 24, 2007)

very nice setup 
i need to post my project on tpu too


----------



## BigJunit (Jul 24, 2007)

@ Aximbigfan

Cheers, I will post it in the gallery once its completed. But feel free to take a look at, and rate, my last case shown in my sig.


----------



## BigJunit (Jul 24, 2007)

Small Update:

Have sprayed the innards of the case now (matt black) just waiting for the laquer to dry then will get some pictures.

2 LCD temperature displays I ordered arrived today, below. Not sure where I am going to mount them yet so am open to suggestions ....






Here is the XSPC HDD waterblock fitted to the HDD. Have got some UV leds to go in the front of it, should create a nice effect with the UV Dye which turned up today.











Case should be dry by the weekend and ready to get some parts installed, hopefully the mobo, radiator, fans etc.

In the meantime I need to find something to go in the 2 x 3.5' bays on the front of the case. I did want to get an LCD display like the matrix orbital but am having trouble finding 3.5' versions that are USB. Anyone know where I can get one??


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.matrixorbital.com/index.php?cName=lcd-gx-typhoon

these?


----------



## BigJunit (Jul 25, 2007)

I was looking for that type of display but to fit either one or two 3.5' (floppy disk) bays.


----------



## BigJunit (Jul 31, 2007)

About time for an update i think:

Have made alot of progress on the build over the past few days. Its nice to see it all coming together now.

So first off my CPU Waterblock arrived. Its the D-Tec Fusion, from what I have read the performance is very good and IMO it is one of the best looking blocks around at the moment.
Here are some pictures of it fitted to the mobo:





















The case is now painted matt black on the inside. Took quite alot of time to get a smooth finish but well worth it.






The GPU waterblock is now fitted aswel, its the EK full cover block. Possibly the most annoying component I have ever fitted but should be well worth it for the extra cooling. Here are a couple of pictures:











Have also fitted most of the main components into the case to check spacing and to make sure there will be room to run the tubing. 
Pictures below show pretty much everything thats done so far.

2 x Fan controllers, one for the fans and one for the lighting





Underside Rad grill





Rear










Pump










Inside

























Lastly a quick picture of a stand I am working on to raise the bottom of the case off the ground to allow the air into the rad.






So thats where I am at, look forward to hearing what you guys think .....

Cheers


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 31, 2007)

Niceee


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Jul 31, 2007)

Why..?  Why am I so poor....?

But seriously, very slick man..  me likes.


----------



## ex_reven (Jul 31, 2007)

I like it, extremely clean ad the colour theme is just sexy.
One thing, the rear 120mm looks a bit boxy if you get my meaning, where it has been cut.
Not sure if its just the photo or not, but nevertheless, very nice


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 1, 2007)

@ ex reven - Yeah I know what you mean, am trying to find the right fan grill to soften it up abit. Was also going to try making a surround for the inside of the fan to hide everything except the blades. My metalwork isnt so hot though but will give it a try.

Cheers for the replies


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 1, 2007)

FAN GRILLS! Only think you are lacking in my opinion. Also I wouldn't run the tubing under the ram cooler as it cuts off airflow to a degree and makes changing anything more complicated.


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 1, 2007)

@ KennyT772 - The 2 x 120mm's will have a perspex 'shelf' over them with the same fan grill as underneath (you can kind of make this out in the second sketchup in OP)

But yeah the rear one needs something on the inside aswel as a grill on the outside to cover it up alittle.

As for the tubing under the ram cooler, your right its not the best place to route it but its the only way I can get to the HDD waterblock without kinking the wire. TBH the ram cooler is there more for looks than anything else so I am not to worried about loosing the airflow but, yeah as you rightly point out it will make changing the ram a tad more complicated than it should be. Soemthing it looks like I will have to live with.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 1, 2007)

Is the hard drive cooler really worth the cost in flow and cash?


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 1, 2007)

Well I already had the cooler so cost wasnt an issue. As for flow I cant see it making a huge difference due to its design (i could be wrong though) - HDD Block Here

Also with no fans on the front of the case there will be little or no airflow over or around the HDD so I think the cooling is needed.


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 1, 2007)

Well... better HDD cooling does mean the HDD lasts longer. And hes putting it in a compact position; a TINY case.


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah I am starting to realise now just how small the case is lol. Thats before I have even made a start on the wiring!

Ah well I said I wanted a bit more of a challenge so its all good.

Small update, the side panel is now pretty much done. Used a sheet of acid green acrylic for the window (just a tad smaller than the mobo) Also have added a cutout of the res to stick through.
I have used some rubber edging to surround the cutouts, Once the glue holding the window in drys out this will need tidying up abit. But for now you get the general idea from the picture below.

Look forward to hearing your thoughts ....


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 2, 2007)

Aren't 6 channels enough to control all of your fans and lights? With your current setup you can only have one cdrom drive..

Looks amazing though.


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 2, 2007)

Cheers Kenny. I have only ever used one DVD/RW drive , no need for 2 TBH. The fan controllers will be wired as follows (note AC Ryan Fans have seperate connectors for fan power and light).

Controller 1 (Fans)
-120mm Rad Fan 1
-120mm Rad Fan 2
-120mm Rear Fan
-120mm PSU Fan
-Memory Cooler
-Mobo Heatpipe Cooler

Controller 2 (Lights)
-120mm Rad Fan 1 (light)
-120mm Rad Fan 2 (light)
-120mm Rear Fan (light)
-PSU Fan (light)
-UV Light in Pump
-UV Light in Rad


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 2, 2007)

BigJunit said:


> Cheers Kenny. I have only ever used one DVD/RW drive , no need for 2 TBH. The fan controllers will be wired as follows (note AC Ryan Fans have seperate connectors for fan power and light).
> 
> Controller 1 (Fans)
> -120mm Rad Fan 1
> ...



When I had my old 4 channel sunbeam controller I ran it as follows.

front 80mm 2x 
rear 80mm 2x
vf900
Case Lighting

I would wire up the Rad fans to a channel, the rear and psu fans to a channel, mobo fans to a channel, the 4 fan lights to a channel (leds draw very little) then UV to a channel. Less knobs to deal with every time you go game and more simplicity in wiring. 

I just checked your fans and controller and your controller can indeed run two of these fans per channel. At 12v the fans consume 2.8w. Your controller is limited to 7w per channel.


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 2, 2007)

As you rightly say the controller can support max 7w per channel so one controller would be able to power everything I have in the case, Fan/Light wise. But I want to have as much flexibility as possible. So for example: 

If I want the mem cooler on max but the mobo fan on low, i can. If I only want the rear fan light on max, i can.

Know what I mean, plus IMO PC's look better with more switches/knobs/dials etc. Kinda makes it look abit more technical, if that makes any sence.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 2, 2007)

BigJunit said:


> As you rightly say the controller can support max 7w per channel so one controller would be able to power everything I have in the case, Fan/Light wise. But I want to have as much flexibility as possible. So for example:
> 
> If I want the mem cooler on max but the mobo fan on low, i can. If I only want the rear fan light on max, i can.
> 
> Know what I mean, plus IMO PC's look better with more switches/knobs/dials etc. Kinda makes it look abit more technical, if that makes any sence.



haha touche. Your mod man I was just throwing ideas at you to give ya as much flexability as possible.


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 2, 2007)

lol no 'toucheness' intended. Bad wording on my part. The ideas are much appriciated, was just explaining my reasons for going with the 12 channels.

and LOL @ mod man


----------



## D_o_S (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks awesome


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 6, 2007)

Well today I completed the watercooling loop and started to fill it up. Everything was going well (a little too well) until I noticed the green puddle starting to form on the floor!!!

On closer inspection I noticed the water dripping from the radiator screws on the underneath of the case! Thankfully I had not connected the motherboard, HDD etc but had overtightened the bolts holding the radiator to the case.

So now the rad has an extra 8 holes in it and is now completley useless. But on a brighter note a new one is being shipped overnight so fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Just very frustrating to make such a stupid mistake on the very final stages of the build. Ah well live and learn and all that.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2007)

BigJunit said:


> Well today I completed the watercooling loop and started to fill it up. Everything was going well (a little too well) until I noticed the green puddle starting to form on the floor!!!
> 
> On closer inspection I noticed the water dripping from the radiator screws on the underneath of the case! Thankfully I had not connected the motherboard, HDD etc but had overtightened the bolts holding the radiator to the case.
> 
> ...


Bummer, but it happens.

Also noticed the Alphacool top and res on your DDC. Very Nice setup, indeed.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jeez! That is one slick ass build man. I wish I had you patience to do something like that. When it's in the Case gallery, it will be a freaking 12/10! Great work.


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 7, 2007)

w00t The new radiator turned up this morning and is all fitted now. Just leak testing and getting rid of the air bubbles now, will post some pictures when my batteries are charged.


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 12, 2007)

Small Update:

The system is now in peices again to make some small adjustments after I powered it up during the week. Was nice to have it all running for a while though. Temperatures where 38'c - 44'c for GPU and 25'c - 32'c for CPU @ 3.1Ghz. I assume the arctic silver compond takes time to cure as I would have expected a much lower temperature for the GPU.

As for the case I have now got a stand to raise the bottom of the case off the ground to allow air into the radiator through the underside. Can be seen in the picture below, its basicly just 4 perspex cutouts bolted together with a green cathode tube between them. This should glow up quite nice in the dark. Will post more pictures when its plugged in:











Also I have cut a surround for the memory cooler from an off cut of green UV perspex. Its was quite hard to see the memory cooler against the black inside of the case when I had the side panel on, so this should make it stand out a bit more:
















Let me know what you think?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 12, 2007)

i think when you upgrade you should ship me your old system 


10000/10 thats what case moddings about


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 13, 2007)

Some work on the lighting today, also added a few perspex cutouts to sound/graphics cards and also to cover the radiator and fans.

I was thinking about either cutting or etching a design/logo into the piece which covers the graphics card. Anyone any ideas as to what I should have on there that would go with the theme of the case?

Pictures:











Also the stand for the case is finshed and the cathode underneath is wired in.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2007)

it looks amazing IMO


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 13, 2007)

im sooooo jealous that is friggin sweet mate, you must have a lot of time on your hands or one pissed off wife....... or both


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 13, 2007)

mullered07 said:


> im sooooo jealous that is friggin sweet mate, you must have a lot of time on your hands or one pissed off wife....... or both



Thanks mullered07, She does seem to be getting more and more annoyed as the build goes on, wasnt to impressed when I spilt some UV fluid on the lounge floor either lol

Im sure she will get over it.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2007)

BigJunit said:


> Thanks mullered07, She does seem to be getting more and more annoyed as the build goes on, wasnt to impressed when I spilt some UV fluid on the lounge floor either lol
> 
> Im sure she will get over it.



whats going in it same as in you sys specs to left or all new build?


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes all the same except for the HDD, brought a 320gb last week. Concidering a CPU upgrade to the 6000+ but not 100% decided yet.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2007)

BigJunit said:


> Yes all the same except for the HDD, brought a 320gb last week. Concidering a CPU upgrade to the 6000+ but not 100% decided yet.



wait till the 6400 X2 hits the shelf should either lower 6000s price or give you a faster core to buy with double the cache 2x2mb on the 6400 vs 2x1mb on the 6000


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks cdawall, wasnt even aware a new one was on the way, shows how much attention I pay lol..... will have a little look into it.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2007)

BigJunit said:


> Thanks cdawall, wasnt even aware a new one was on the way, shows how much attention I pay lol..... will have a little look into it.



i wouldnt have known either if it wasnt  for the news box on the front page


http://www.weirdstuff.com/cgi-bin/item/13206


you should rig a few up to that thing and drop to sub zero temps 






to bad they ugly


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah shame it is so ugly if it cools to sub zero. So how does it work then? Any only 24v!!!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2007)

its TEC

honestly you could forego the fan and water cool the unit and just shove a pair under you case were the stock rad goes paint the metal black to match the case and you would never notice

and since im 2 dumb to understand heres a guide to it
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=38367


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 13, 2007)

Never used TEC before and TBH know very little about them. Below ambient temps do seem very tempting though, but also a little scary given the condensation issues.

Perhaps on the next build I will research this and give it a go. 

Bet that fan sounds like a jet though lol


----------



## Sexy_Davidd (Aug 19, 2007)

only if i had these skills. =] 

i was planning on getting that case too,

but i got a asus solo. trynna do what sladesurfer is doing with the cable management haha.


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 19, 2007)

Well in my OP I outlined the goals for this project. I am happy to say one of them has been achived.

*(2) To see an improvement to my current best 3dMark06 score solely buy increased overclocking as a result of better cooling.*

Although the case is not fully finshed yet and I am still waiting on a few final parts to arrive, the system itself is up and running. Now that everything has 'bedded' in I ran a 3DMark06 with some adjustments to speeds:

CPU - 240mhz * 13 = 3120mhz - 28'c Peak Full Load (coretemp)
GPU - 670 / 1000 - 49'c Peak Full Load (ATITool & Nvidia Monitor)

My New 3DMark06 Score, a repectable 10493.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 21, 2007)

Excellent work log dude! I didn't like the chassis, but you've really changed my mind. If only the front was black. I'd like it even more!


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 21, 2007)

You should make some side supports for the stand, I would hate to see you snap a ccfl like I did.


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 21, 2007)

@ InnocentCriminal - Thanks dude, I am trying to think of something to do with the front of the case that fits the overall look, as I agree with you - it needs changing.

@ KennyT772 - Hard to tell from the pictures but the cathode itself doesnt support any weight. The stand 'legs' clip into the underside of the case on 4 points and so are unmovable. But side supports would be a good idea just incase. Might have to knock something up.

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 24, 2007)

Another Small Update: All Has Gone Quiet On The Modding Front

Now that the system is up and running I am finding myself using it more that I am modding it so progress has slowed to a snails place.

One main change is that I have now decided against watercooling the HDD, as it was causing nothing but problems. So it has now been removed from the loop and 'for now' sits on a thin sheet or plastic ontop of the optical drive.

It is my intention to find a heatsink that is the same length and width as the HDD and about 25mm in depth. This can then be mounted ontop of the HDD which will 'poke' out the top panel of the case. This will be more for aesthetics than performance, although according to HDTune the drive does reach 45'c on occasions which makes it by far the hottest thing in the system  

Apart from that everything has gone pretty much to plan. Just need to get that HDD done and redo the side panel (window) as I just wasnt happy with it. The green perspex window ruined the colours inside the case and restricted the views of some of the more eye catching areas so I am hoping to make a side panel 100% out of clear perspex, how well this will turn out I am not quite sure but only time will tell I guess.

In the meantime I now have a tripod for my camera so please enjoy some blur free images:

*As the system sits at this moment in time*





*Pump closeup*





*GPU Block closeup*





*Random Shots Of The WC Loop*

























Thats it for now, Till next time


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 24, 2007)

Damn man, that's really nice. Glad to see your mod turned out awesome


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 28, 2007)

I _really_ like that, it's so neat & tidy, the green works well too. I can't see, but is the front still stock?

Great stuff dude.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 28, 2007)

I told ya the hdd cooler would cause ya problems 

Looks sweet though man. I'm guessing you ordered everything from performance pc's right?


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 29, 2007)

@ InnocentCriminal - Thanks, yeah the front is stock right now, well except for the fan controllers. I have been trying to think of something to do to the front for a while now, but am having trouble thinking of something fitting to the case.

Anyone any thoughts? A picture of the case front can be seen Here

@ KennyT772 - Yeah you were spot on m8, nothing but trouble. First it leaked everywhere then getting rid of the air bubbles was a nightmare, topped off with my HDD packing in for some reason. Just not worth the hastle. Still needs cooling though, just need to find a HDD sized heatsink and I will be laughing.

The parts came from all over the place TBH, mainly Overclockers UK, Watercooling UK, Kuston PC's and Over-Clock UK.


----------



## Zero Cool (Aug 29, 2007)

you aint leavin' the side open, are you


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 29, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> you aint leavin' the side open, are you



No, I did mod a window into the stock sidepanel but wasnt too happy with it in the end. AM planning on building one just from clear perspex.


----------



## Zero Cool (Aug 29, 2007)

ok, then its great  well done.

although hte green is a bit yellowish  but that doesnt matter unless you are weird like me


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 29, 2007)

its a 1/2 & 1/2 mix, green & yellow - I must be a tad weird too as the green was too green for me lol


----------



## Zero Cool (Aug 29, 2007)

BigJunit said:


> its a 1/2 & 1/2 mix, green & yellow - I must be a tad weird too as the green was too green for me lol


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2007)

other than the lame reagent speakers looks really nice just sad to see the PC with those things they sound horrendous  not to mention its not even real 5.1 just a stereo in on the sub for the whole this :shadedshu


http://electronics.pricegrabber.com/home-theater-systems/m/19685853/search=samsung+htq40

these work great and hae many inputs 5.1 in included 
i the HTQ40 on my sys right now way better than the reagent crap speakers
http://electronics.pricegrabber.com/home-theater-systems/m/19685853/search=samsung+htq40



PS i have a set they are in a junk box thats how i know


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 29, 2007)

Logitech x540's do a damn good job for $100.

For the front panel it is just aluminum right? Have it anodized or something


----------



## Taso (Nov 25, 2007)

hello u r the modder .............. i wish to mod my case with u ,but we dont ve same mobo anow ,,,good job


----------



## steelkane (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice build, what were u using to cut the perspex, and the pictures you took look Amazing, what kind of camera did u use. and I think if you painted the front of your case black and used the same hex head bolts you used for you stands, then cut out some of the Green perspex to the same shape as the front of your case, Paint it, Shape it, Bolt it, it would fit your theme. Once again Awesome build.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 16, 2008)

I notice you're in the UK, I was hoping you could tell me where you got a hold of the green acrylic that you've got in various places in your build?

The only place i've found that's not online is Homebase, but it's a bit of extortion for plain see-through perspex...


----------



## EnergyFX (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice work. Is this submitted in the case gallery?


----------

